# Group rides vs training plan



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

I just finished the time crunched cyclist program about a month or so. Since the cycle ended I have been doing 3 to 4 group rides a wk. 

I really enjoy the group rides and with weather being so nice I'd prefer to to do those during wk vs riding rollers.

My current thoughts are to begin the sample "training with power" workout that is contained in that book.

My question is how should I incorporate group rides into my workou plan? Should I do the workouts according to the plan and do a group ride whenever they are convenient? Or should I just scrap the training plan and just do group rides?

I found B-class crits on tues so I'm hoping to get into those...I've also found a fast group to ride with on thurs. 

I'm wanting to increase my flatland speed and my sprint power. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Are they mutually exclusive? Are you planning to group ride 7 days a week? The TCTP has days set up to do group rides, I'm sure you could rearrange things to incorporate the rides into a training plan.


----------



## rockdude (Apr 3, 2008)

Skip the group ride. Your new plan will have workouts designed to target certain systems and a group ride will not do the same for you.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Right. You don't need to religiously adhere to the training plan schedule. Incorporating group rides can be beneficial in many ways. Depending on the nature of a group ride, it might substitute for similar training sessions.


----------



## kmak (Sep 5, 2011)

I think that either you are going to do the training plan or not. If you do it, there are specific rides that can be done in a group, so do them. If you want to modify the plan by doing group rides as substitutes to others it won't be the end of the world. But the big benefit of his training plans is pushing yourself for defined time periods and intervals that you can't do in a group ride context.


----------



## smarkgraf (May 17, 2009)

My feeling after reading the book was that I couldn't do the group rides I like if I tried to adhere to the plan. The only way I think it could work is if you could dictated the pace of a Sat/Sun group ride.


----------



## hrumpole (Jun 17, 2008)

You can't. Not 'till later. You -might- be able to do something approaching the workouts by taking the time in zone (e.g., five power intervals of 1 min each, for example) and making those "attacks" if the ride allows for it. They will fry you, and if the group is fast, that will be the end of your time with them. 

So my advice would be, to be perfectly honest, pick one. Do the plan for 2-3 weeks, then add the group efforts in as permitted. Or just ride lots. Carmicheals plans are tough and bring improvement, but the benefits are fleeting.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks for everyone's input. This go around i wouldnt be doing the TCTP but rather the sample training plan in Coggan's Training and Racing with a Power Meter. That plan is created for a guy that wants to improve his sprint and flat land power so it fits what Im wanting to improve. 

Ill do the training plan and see how the particular group ride's intensity fits into that particular day's workout. 

I could conceivably do group rides 6 days a week. But driving to them and potentially getting stuck in Atlanta rush hr traffic is a PITA so having groups as a supplement to the training plan will probably work better.


----------

